# Magnetic Stirrer



## Flem (Jun 6, 2011)

Somebody had posted a link to an inexpensive magnetic stirrer (Wade, I believe). Does anybody have that link? Thanks!


----------



## rodo (Jun 6, 2011)

I think this is the one
http://www.stirstarters.com/


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 7, 2011)

That would be it Rod. I picked one up shortly after he posted the link. Great inexpensive piece of equipment. Now I need Dan to post the link to his pipet and ph meter holder so I can see which one he recommends and pick one of those up as well.


----------



## rocket man (Jun 7, 2011)

I picked up one of these as well. Definetely worth the money. He guarantees it for life. The one Amazon has is $75.00


----------



## Flem (Jun 7, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> That would be it Rod. I picked one up shortly after he posted the link. Great inexpensive piece of equipment. Now I need Dan to post the link to his pipet and ph meter holder so I can see which one he recommends and pick one of those up as well.



I need one of those too.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 7, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> That would be it Rod. I picked one up shortly after he posted the link. Great inexpensive piece of equipment. Now I need Dan to post the link to his pipet and ph meter holder so I can see which one he recommends and pick one of those up as well.





Flem said:


> I need one of those too.



This is the ph meter a lot of us use.

http://www.finevinewines.com/XPListDet1.asp

This is the best place I found (pretty popular with wine makers) for chemistry items. Prices are way better than Amazon. There is a $25.00 minimum so make sure you buy everything at once and that saves on shipping also. When they ask you to list your company name just put in what ever name you put on your labels as your winery.

http://www.cynmar.com/home.aspx

Here are some pictures I hope helps


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 7, 2011)

Along with what I posted above check out their specials. A few weeks ago I picked up a bunch of plastic beakers all different sizes for less then $.50 each. The larger ones are nice for making starters or blending tests and the very small ones for ph and acid testing. I also have glass but couldn't pass these up.

For anyone that has the new Vinmetric S02 meter I highly recommend you get an electrode support stand. Do a search at cynmar for 52782, At $35.00 it is a fraction of what you would pay else where.


----------



## Tom (Jun 7, 2011)

rodo said:


> I think this is the one
> http://www.stirstarters.com/



My Homebrew Club bought 45 of them a few months ago. He is also on HBT.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 7, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> This is the ph meter a lot of us use.
> 
> http://www.finevinewines.com/XPListDet1.asp
> 
> ...




I'll have to take a look from home..firewall has photobucket blocked. I'm pretty sure I know which one it is from cynmar. I'll have to order soon before fruit wines get started.


----------



## Flem (Jun 21, 2011)

I ordered the magnetic stirrer today from stirstarters.com


----------



## Tom (Jun 21, 2011)

[email protected]@D. 
Thats where my HomeBrew Club got them


----------



## Wade E (Jun 21, 2011)

Yep, basically the same set up I have and I do have the Stirstarter also. He was almost a sponsor here but for some reason he just didnt get around to upping. I designed him a banner and everything. I used a different place for buying the beakers, stand, and ph clamp which was scinencelab.com I beileve.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 21, 2011)

Wade you're not old enough to be taking all the medication on the wall.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 21, 2011)

You guys are looking like little wine chemist or meth cooks, can't decide.....


----------



## grapeman (Jun 21, 2011)

My vote is for the meth lab. Gotta have something to support that wine habit you know!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 21, 2011)

Please do not smoke in my room!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 22, 2011)

Who would have thunk Wade would one day be "Breaking Bad".........


----------



## Wade E (Jun 22, 2011)

Cant wait for that show to start back up!!! Why on Gods earth do they take so long between seasons.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 22, 2011)

One of my favorites and filmed here in NM! 

Season 3 was just amazing, what a season final. Season 4 starts next month, cant wait!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 22, 2011)

That and Sons of Anarchy are my favs!


----------



## SarahRides (Jun 22, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha! I have to laugh, because that is just what my husband called my wine making area a few days ago! (Meth Lab), and I don't have nearly as many of the neat, high tech equipment that you all have pictured!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, we make more Meth then you!!! hahaha


----------

